
Why Women Make the Best Co-Founders - vinita888
https://www.engineerbabu.com/blog/2016/12/10-reasons-women-make-best-co-founders/
======
mailslot
Carly Fiorina, Marissa Mayer, Ellen Pao... seriously? These women are
poisoning the barrel. Let's not even mention Mrs. Theranos.

